# Can anyone recommend a Lawyer/Solicitor?



## zildjian (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi
I did a freelance job this year for an Italian (Milan based) film company, and they are now refusing to pay my final invoice after I have completed the work.

I understand now from other people in the industry that this is common practice and they only pay when the company receives threatening letters from a lawyer or legal action.

As the amount owed is a lot (just under 20,000 euro) it's not something I want to write off 

can anyone suggest an Italian lawyer I can contact to assist me, or offer any advice on this type of action?

many thanks
Simon.


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

I was involved in a transaction recently and the seller had a Lawyer representing them( I used a Notary only). He seemed like a decent person. He speaks English fluently as he studied there. He is based in Florence. Email [email protected] name: Antonio Trivelli


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

can suggest you contact Charlotte Oliver.. [email protected] she is an English trained lawyer practicing in Rome so is obviously bi-lingual ... above all is reliable and honest and helpful.. if she feels she cannot help herself there are other members of the firm that most probably can help you out... and it has an excellent reputation so should have the desired effect..


----------

